# Giant Ant biting me, ouch!



## orionmystery

I saw this Camponotus sp. ant on a tree trunk so I thought I'd take a few shots of her.


Carpenter Ant biting me IMG_0904 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


After just a couple of shots, I felt a sharp pain on my left wrist! It was another ant - biting me!


Carpenter Ant biting me IMG_0914 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Luckily, she was biting me on my left wrist, at a spot I could reach/photograph. Whew! 


Carpenter Ant biting me IMG_0920 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


The bite wasn't really that painful.


Carpenter Ant biting me IMG_0925 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


More tropical ants: Tropical ants | Up Close with Nature


----------



## pixmedic

those are some really cool shots.  science magazine worthy even.


----------



## Raj_55555

:no smile: Now that's what I call dedication! I'm assuming that's your leg it's biting on, still requires great mind control to get this shot.


----------



## paigew

Wow! Those are some really great shots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ysarex

Ouch!

And what if it was a radioactive ant? Then what? You feeling OK today?


----------



## mishele

Ouchies!! hehe
Great shots!! :heart:


----------



## orionmystery

mishele said:


> Ouchies!! hehe
> Great shots!! :heart:



Thanks, Mishele!



Ysarex said:


> Ouch!
> 
> And what if it was a radioactive ant? Then what? You feeling OK today?



Then I'd have special power. Ant Man!



paigew said:


> Wow! Those are some really great shots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thakns, paigew.



Raj_55555 said:


> :no smile: Now that's what I call dedication! I'm assuming that's your leg it's biting on, still requires great mind control to get this shot.



Thanks, Raj. My left hand/wrist, not leg .



pixmedic said:


> those are some really cool shots.  science magazine worthy even.



Thanks, pixmedic


----------



## ronlane

Wow, that is cool. Painful, but cool.


----------



## astroNikon

Cool shots ... but it gives me the heebie jeebies with the fluid coming out of you or the ant.


----------



## orionmystery

astroNikon said:


> Cool shots ... but it gives me the heebie jeebies with the fluid coming out of you or the ant.



Thanks, astroNikon. That wasn't juice . I sprayed water on her to make her let go of me!



ronlane said:


> Wow, that is cool. Painful, but cool.



Thanks, Ron. Totally worth it


----------



## lambertpix

Very well done.  Those are fantastic macros -- all the more impressive knowing they were one-handed!


----------



## annamaria

Great cool shots.  Definitely a dedicated photographer to take the pain, ouchies for sure.


----------



## KrisHunt

Amazing! What lens did you use?


----------



## orionmystery

lambertpix said:


> Very well done.  Those are fantastic macros -- all the more impressive knowing they were one-handed!



Thanks, lambertpix. It's easier that you think. Just rest the lens on the other hand. Very stable.



spanishgirleyes said:


> Great cool shots.  Definitely a dedicated photographer to take the pain, ouchies for sure.



Thanks, spanishgirleyes. 



KrisHunt said:


> Amazing! What lens did you use?



Thanks, KrisHunt. 60mm F2.


----------



## baturn

rude little bugger! Kudos for the excellent shots.


----------



## Derrel

I enjoyed seeing these photos of the any biting you. And yes, very fortunate the biting occurred where you could get the camera aimed at it!!! As always, your macro images are *delightfully entertaining.*


----------



## pgriz

Great shots!  I guess we should all be thankful that you're not into photographing big cats...  because the same scenario could be a little discomfiting.


----------



## orionmystery

pgriz said:


> Great shots!  I guess we should all be thankful that you're not into photographing big cats...  because the same scenario could be a little discomfiting.



Thanks, pgriz. Ha...I am into snake photography though. Haven't photographed the same scenario on myself yet but have done it for a friend. 



Derrel said:


> I enjoyed seeing these photos of the any biting you. And yes, very fortunate the biting occurred where you could get the camera aimed at it!!! As always, your macro images are *delightfully entertaining.*



Thank you, Derrell  Yes, lucky that she bit me on my left wrist at a spot where I could still aim my camera at.



baturn said:


> rude little bugger! Kudos for the excellent shots.



Thanks, Brian.


----------



## CdTSnap

lmao, "Ouch MY HAND, QUICK TAKE A PHOTO"


----------



## AlanKlein

reminds me of the 1950's movie:_ "Them"_


----------



## snerd

That's crazy! And eerily close to home! I think fire ants are responsible for the whelps all over my ankles that showed up yesterday. Probably from out at the refuge the day before that. I was on the ground, in the same spot, for about 5 minutes snapping cactus flowers. Now I have huge blisters forming from the whelps. Itching like heck, too!!


----------



## orionmystery

CdTSnap said:


> lmao, "Ouch MY HAND, QUICK TAKE A PHOTO"



Thanks, haha..something like that 




AlanKlein said:


> reminds me of the 1950's movie:_ "Them"_



Thanks for the comment.



snerd said:


> That's crazy! And eerily close to home! I think fire ants are responsible for the whelps all over my ankles that showed up yesterday. Probably from out at the refuge the day before that. I was on the ground, in the same spot, for about 5 minutes snapping cactus flowers. Now I have huge blisters forming from the whelps. Itching like heck, too!!



Thanks. Fire ant bite is supposed to be painful, right?


----------



## snerd

orionmystery said:


> Thanks. Fire ant bite is supposed to be painful, right?



VERY!!


----------

